# Brutta bestia l'invidia...



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

*Jolie, a 16 anni era già supersexy*

*Pose bollenti per il suo debutto*


Un fisico da urlo, sexy e ingenua. A 16 anni *Angelina Jolie* aveva già tutte le carte in regola per diventare un'icona di bellezza. Il magazine _*In Touch*_ pubblica sul numero di aprile le immagini esclusive di una giovanissima signora Pitt alle prese con uno *shooting fotografico* in cui si mostra in tutto il suo fascino innocente. La Jolie posa in *costume da bagno* e mise succinte, giocando con la telecamera. Da allora ne ha fatta di strada!

io la trovo fenomenale...
infatti mi sta sul culissimo..


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

16 anni ????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Cacchio ne dimostra un attimino di piu' in quelle foto...niente da dire ma non e' tra le mie preferite


----------



## Old Holly (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> *Jolie, a 16 anni era già supersexy*
> 
> *Pose bollenti per il suo debutto*
> 
> ...


A me piace perchè somiglia a mia figlia!!!!


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

a me piace perchè è una figa pazzesca


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me piace perchè è una figa pazzesca


isterica lesbica


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> a me piace perchè è una figa pazzesca


QUOTO!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   neeye:


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

a me piace ma non ci credo che quella bocca non è rifatta.
se la sarà rifatta a 16 anni


----------



## Old Holly (4 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace ma non ci credo che quella bocca non è rifatta.
> se la sarà rifatta a 16 anni


Dici? Se è così è rifatta benissimo, sembra naturale!


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me piace ma non ci credo che quella bocca non è rifatta.
> se la sarà rifatta a 16 anni


sei invidiosa racchia e c'hai il deretano rinsecchito


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sei invidiosa racchia e c'hai il deretano rinsecchito












   deciditi. Allora non posso fare il parabordo


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> deciditi. Allora non posso fare il parabordo


un parabordo sgonfio.
scusa se te lo dico ma hai del prezzemolo nei denti


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> un parabordo sgonfio.
> scusa se te lo dico ma hai del prezzemolo nei denti


non è prezzemolo..


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

Ciao giovinastri! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vedo che siete sempre sull'impegnato...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













A me sta qua non mi piace nemmeno un pò...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma proprio zero eh?... sapete chi mi piace da matti?

Lei...


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

bleahhhh..
la jolie le fa un baffo


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bleahhhh..
> la jolie le fa un baffo


occhio che posto la mia foto eh??


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

accomodati, ma prima levati quel prezzemolo dai denti


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bleahhhh..
> la jolie le fa un baffo


Mah... pensa che per me sono due pianeti lontanissimi.

La Jolie la trovo volgare, forzata, piaciona... 
La Tyler ... mmm... squisita, ecco. 










Ma.... pustola... senti un pò... ma sei di genova????


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

no sluppola, nacqui in una ridente clinica di milano, ma a un anno mi strapparono dalla madonnina per portarmi sotto la lanterna dove vissi per 10 anni.
vuoi che vada avanti?


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no sluppola, nacqui in una ridente clinica di milano, ma a un anno mi strapparono dalla madonnina per portarmi sotto la lanterna dove vissi per 10 anni.
> vuoi che vada avanti?


... 'petta che piglio i popcorn.... 






... scusa eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma anche medusa ha raccontato la stessa cosa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...  



....  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Dai ragazze...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... apritevi con noi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... non siate timide...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... qui troverete comprensione.


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... 'petta che piglio i popcorn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stai diffondendo mp privati ??
schifosetta col deretano secco , occhio che ti querelo!!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

Nonno, tranquilla le mie sono solo ilazioni.  

	
	
		
		
	


	














... dai... raccontaci... com'è incominciata?


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

sssssssss... che è questo casino... plebaglia sconosciuta al fisco


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

Lupa tu ci tradisci!
Dicci in quale forum te la fai ultimamente
e noi veniamo


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ... 'petta che piglio i popcorn....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


medusa mi patisce tanto...
sono anni che cerco di seminarla..


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> medusa mi patisce tanto...
> sono anni che cerco di seminarla..


è vero.
non riesco a staccare questo cordone ombellllicale


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Lupa tu ci tradisci!
> Dicci in quale forum te la fai ultimamente
> e noi veniamo


Sì... ma portati anche un paio di camion e un laminatoio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che qua, nel nord-ovest improduttivo, si lavora come somari...


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

niente niente, allora rimango a riposare qua


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> niente niente, allora rimango a riposare qua











ps: è bellismo il tuo avatarro, che cos'è?


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ps: è bellismo il tuo avatarro, che cos'è?


la donna che mi piace di più  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bellucci_a come me


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bleahhhh..
> la jolie le fa un baffo


Cazzi... la Jolie manca di grazia e classe Liv Tayler potrebbe darle qualche lezioncina...


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi... la Jolie manca di grazia e classe Liv Tayler potrebbe darle qualche lezioncina...


cazzi tuoi..


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi... la Jolie manca di grazia e classe Liv Tayler potrebbe darle qualche lezioncina...


Vai sister... diglielo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ora... quasi quasi... mi vesto anch'io da primavera... vado a rispolverare il mio avatar storico... che ho avuto per anni (altrove, ovviamente)... c'ho voglia d'estate...


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la donna che mi piace di più
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche a me... c'ha tutto compreso il marito supermegagnocco...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

Che dite?

Come sto?


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> cazzi tuoi..


Chiaro , di quelli bisogna averne sempre piu' di uno... aggiornati rugginosa...


----------



## Old Holly (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che dite?
> 
> Come sto?


Stai una favola !!!!!


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che dite?
> 
> Come sto?


era quella volta che hai avuto le contrazione vulvari e clitoridee con scappellamento come se fosse antani?
si vede..hai una faccia distesa


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Aprile 2008)

diocaro....


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

*avatarro Lupico*

solare!


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Stai una favola !!!!!


Grassie.


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grassie.


non trovi che ti tiri un pò sul culo??


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

...e le tette ballano...


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

Del resto... in un topic intitolato all'invidia... cos'altro potevo aspettarmi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tz.


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Del resto... in un topic intitolato all'invidia... cos'altro potevo aspettarmi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no dai, se perdi quei 2 o 3 chiletti  sui fianchi poi ti sta un incanto..


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

che gnoccona Lupa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma che hai fra le gambette??


----------



## La Lupa (4 Aprile 2008)

Sto cazzo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Devo andare in riunione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	














grrrr....


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sto cazzo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   che modi!!!


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Sto cazzo*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


davvero?
me pareva un proiettore...


----------



## brugola (4 Aprile 2008)

va a farsi allargare un pò l'abitino


----------



## Old Holly (4 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> davvero?
> me pareva un proiettore...


Anche a me !!!!


----------



## Lettrice (4 Aprile 2008)

Che legnose invidiose che siete...

Tze'...


----------



## Verena67 (4 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Dici? Se è così è rifatta benissimo, sembra naturale!


 
suo papà è Jon Voight, e anche lui ha labbra così....

Bacio!


----------



## Grande82 (4 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> suo papà è Jon Voight, e anche lui ha labbra così....
> 
> Bacio!


cioè, ragazze, mi distruggete un mito!!
Io ero convinta che quelle labbra orribili (altro di orribile non ha, è bellissima) fossero un errore del medico invece ora capisco che c'è giustizia, solo che non tutti la colgono! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




A me le orecchie a sventola, il naso grosso, i capelli indomabili, il viso tondo  e a lei le labbrone...... mhhhhh, forse non c'è poi tanta giustizia!


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2008)

è davvero bella . malinconicamente bella


----------



## Verena67 (4 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> A me le orecchie a sventola, il naso grosso, i capelli indomabili, il viso tondo e a lei le labbrone...... mhhhhh, forse non c'è poi tanta giustizia!


 
ma se sei bellissima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2008)

Io invece sono bellissima....







Altro che la Jolie....


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

il club delle strafighe...


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> il club delle strafighe...
















   che mito che sei!!


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Aprile 2008)

Per il prossimo anno facciamo un calendario?
Voi che mese volete essere?

Io ho sempre sognato di essere giugno.... voglio la cornucopia!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

i mesi non bastano... faremo a gruppi per mese... 
se si tratta del calendario di tradimento... tutti con le corna eh!
tu la cornucopia che sempre corno è...  io con l'elmetto da vichinga


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> i mesi non bastano... faremo a gruppi per mese...
> se si tratta del calendario di tradimento... tutti con le corna eh!
> tu la cornucopia che sempre corno è... io con l'elmetto da vichinga


Io col cesto di lumache


----------



## MariLea (4 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io col cesto di lumache


lumache, prime pioggie... ti mettiamo a settembre


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Aprile 2008)

a me andrebbe marzo o maggio
aprile no, mi sta sulle balle


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Io voglio fare un mese invernale... tipo Gennaio


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

io sono una figlia di ottobre, voglio ottobre 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Quest'anno ho anche la parrucca! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

*Verana*

Tesora le parrucche fanno trendy...


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

va bene scegliere il mese... ma dovete mettere un qualcosa di riferimento al sito ... 
Vere, per esempio, la vedrei con una parrucca rosso fuoco e due cornetti neri che sbucano fuori


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Io posso essere una iena con le corna sdraiata nella neve...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Proprio una situazione realistica... come quella dei calendari...


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io posso essere una iena con le corna sdraiata nella neve...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la jenarenn o rennajen 

	
	
		
		
	


	













(ma sei al lavoro?)


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> la jenarenn o rennajen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manco per errore... sabato non lavoro e sono a casa con la febbre...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Manco per errore... sabato non lavoro e sono a casa con la febbre...



ancora??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma prendi qualcosa??

domanda inutile 

	
	
		
		
	


	













qualcosina la pigli di sicuro


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tesora le parrucche fanno trendy...


 
se lo so 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Ho provato anche quella stile "cleopatra" (un sogno da sempre...) e i miei occhi verdi sembravano viola, ma avendo io la classica pelle di pesca delle bionde sembravo una tisica sul letto di morte 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Per cui, no, ho ripiegato su un taglio corto, biondo, simile al mio colore originale (ricresceranno...).




Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Ho preso il paracetamolo...sfebbro ma poi torna... 

Cosa pensavi che avessi preso?... manco posso respirare...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> va bene scegliere il mese... ma dovete mettere un qualcosa di riferimento al sito ...
> Vere, per esempio, la vedrei con una parrucca rosso fuoco e due cornetti neri che sbucano fuori


 
perché i cornetti? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Rosso fuoco sembra che ho 12 anni 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Ma sottolinea gli occhi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Lo ammetto, mi sono divertita, nel negozio!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho preso il paracetamolo...sfebbro ma poi torna...
> 
> Cosa pensavi che avessi preso?... manco posso respirare...


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *perché i cornetti*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma è il calendario di tradimento.net!
ognuna un riferimento... Giusy la cornucopia, Persa il cesto di lumache, io il copricapo da vichinga, Lettry la jenarenn...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma è il calendario di tradimento.net!
> ognuna un riferimento... Giusy la cornucopia, Persa il cesto di lumache, io il copricapo da vichinga, Lettry la jenarenn...


 
ma io so' traditrice... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Si ma le corna te le diamo d'uffico... per simpatizzare...poi le tue son corna da diavolessa..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma io so' traditrice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io le vedevo come conrnine da diavoletta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...non da tradita...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma io so' traditrice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non sono nè traditrice nè tradita.... e la cornucopia è simbolo di abbondanza....


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma io le vedevo come conrnine da diavoletta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah ok 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Cornine da diavoletta mi piace 

	
	
		
		
	


	













PENTITEVI PECCATORI!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


capelli rosso fuoco e cornetti neri che cosa poteva essere? 
Ti diamo anche il tridente dai


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

*la cornucopia...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non sono nè traditrice nè tradita.... e la cornucopia è simbolo di abbondanza....


sempre corno è... abbondanza sì... di cosa ce lo dirà il futuro


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io non sono nè traditrice nè tradita.... e la cornucopia è simbolo di abbondanza....




ACCONTENTATI DI QUESTO OMAGGIO FLOREALE PER IL MOMENTO


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

e a me??


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e a me??


A te Febbraio... fai la pignata di carnevale


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A te Febbraio... fai la pignata di carnevale


col cacchio!! febbraio lo odio ed è corto (fetente:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




marzo o maggio tra glicine e fiori di campo


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> col cacchio!! febbraio lo odio ed è corto (fetente:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Asudem fa l'unicorno a Maggio tra il fiorame...meglio? Mi spiace ma le corna ci vogliono... m'e' venuto in mente solo l'unicorno che potesse andare bene...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok Asudem fa l'unicorno a Maggio tra il fiorame...meglio? Mi spiace ma le corna ci vogliono... m'e' venuto in mente solo l'unicorno che potesse andare bene...








  vada per l'unicorno
tiè


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ACCONTENTATI DI QUESTO OMAGGIO FLOREALE PER IL MOMENTO


Grazie Marì!
Che sia di buon auspicio....


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> col cacchio!! febbraio lo odio ed *è corto* (fetente:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E ti credo


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e a me??



Comunque per solidarieta' femminile  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   i fiori ve li dividete  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   echecazzz, almeno i fiori


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque per solidarieta' femminile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok le lascio i gambi


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok le lascio i gambi





















I fiori sono miei, mò non cominciamo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> I fiori sono miei, mò non cominciamo.....


allora un cesto di peperoni almeno


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok le lascio i gambi


AVARA!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

A me un paio di fiori non dispiacerebbero... i fiori in genere mi fanno cagare...


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora un cesto di peperoni almeno


Un pò di rucoletta?
Mè dai, qui dalle mie parti è ottima! E profuma pure! Per la legge della compensazione... e mè accontèntati!


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me un paio di fiori non dispiacerebbero... i fiori in genere mi fanno cagare...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me un paio di fiori non dispiacerebbero... i fiori in genere mi fanno cagare...


ma dai!!!
fresie, ranuncoli ...non ti piacciono??
anch'io però preferisco le piante ai fiori.
anche l'erba sola va bene


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

I miei fiori preferiti sono i tulipani!

C'è rimasto qualche mese a disposizione?
Mi piacerebbe marzo...



Salve ragazze!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai!!!
> fresie, ranuncoli ...non ti piacciono??
> anch'io però preferisco le piante ai fiori.
> anche l'erba sola va bene


I fiori in genere non mi piacciono... accetto volentieri i girasoli perche' li trovo fiori felici... cosi' felici che inseguono il sole... 

Il resto ne faccio volentieri a meno...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> I miei fiori preferiti sono i tulipani!
> 
> C'è rimasto qualche mese a disposizione?
> Mi piacerebbe marzo...
> ...


anche a me piacciono moltissimo i tulipani
ciao holly


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

Bhe' allora dovreste farvi un giro da queste parti a Maggio... se prendete il treno Amsterdam-Den Haag in quel periodo passate di fianco a campi immensi di tulipani... devo dire che e' un bello spettaccolo...


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me piacciono moltissimo i tulipani
> ciao holly


Quando ho compiuto gli anni, mia figlia mi ha regalato un mazzo enorme di tulipani, sa che sono fissata (veramente lo sanno tutti)!!!!


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' allora dovreste farvi un giro da queste parti a Maggio... se prendete il treno Amsterdam-Den Haag in quel periodo passate di fianco a campi immensi di tulipani... devo dire che e' un bello spettaccolo...


Infatti avevamo deciso di farcelo un viaggetto ad Amsterdam, ma poi è sfumato tutto...


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Quando ho compiuto gli anni, mia figlia mi ha regalato un mazzo enorme di tulipani, sa che sono fissata (veramente lo sanno tutti)!!!!



Eccoti accontentata!


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Infatti avevamo deciso di farcelo un viaggetto ad Amsterdam, ma poi è *sfumato* tutto...


scusa Holly, ma mi faceva ridere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e dovevate arrivare prima


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa Holly, ma mi faceva ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   prima che arrisse la iena


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Eccoti accontentata!



Grazie Marì, sei sempre deliziosa!!!!


----------



## Mari' (5 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Grazie Marì, sei sempre deliziosa!!!!



... e mo mi fai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come un peperone


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa Holly, ma mi faceva ridere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ops... involontario!!!!

Volevo dire che xe andà tuto a ramengo, ostrega!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Qualcuno vuol ricapitolare i mesi per favore?

Tutto io devo fare?


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

*Giusy*

Il tuo avatar mi ricorda i disegni di Folon.
Molto bello!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Il tuo avatar mi ricorda i disegni di Folon.
> Molto bello!


Grazie Holly!
Tutto ok? Stai bene?


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Grazie Holly!
> Tutto ok? Stai bene?



Benissimo, oltretutto è una bellissima giornata!


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Benissimo, oltretutto è una bellissima giornata!


Sono contenta!
Qui invece ci sono tante nuvole....


----------



## Old Holly (5 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono contenta!
> Qui invece ci sono tante nuvole....



Mi spiace... sembra che in Italia si sia invertito tutto in fatto di clima!
Non ci si capisce più niente!


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma è il calendario di tradimento.net!
> ognuna un riferimento... Giusy la cornucopia, Persa il cesto di lumache, io il copricapo da vichinga, Lettry la jenarenn...


Allora io prendo Dicembre e faccio la Renja...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Asudem a Marzo fa l'unicorno...
Verena Ottobre la diavolessa...
Persa con le lumache la vedo bene a Settembre...  Latino e Storia.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La Vichinga e la conucopia si sciegliessero un mese... grassie


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora io prendo Dicembre e faccio la Renja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io con la cornucopia non posso che essere giugno!


----------



## MariLea (5 Aprile 2008)

e la vichinga a Luglio


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

eccomi....pensavo a settembre...
con gli allucioni pucciati nel vino a pigiare in vendemmia...
rigorosamente nuda...con 2 acini copricapezzoli..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> eccomi....pensavo a settembre...
> con gli allucioni pucciati nel vino a pigiare in vendemmia...
> rigorosamente nuda...con 2 acini copricapezzoli..


Elegante


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

e anche un grappolo di merlot  che mi penda dalle orecchie e mi arrivi al coccige...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e anche un grappolo di merlot che mi penda dalle orecchie e mi arrivi al coccige...




























   ma in condizioni sono le orecchie?


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ma in condizioni sono le orecchie?


qualche buchetto qua e là ma pulite e di sani principi..


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e anche un grappolo di merlot che mi penda dalle orecchie e mi arrivi al coccige...


Per il davanti proporrei un bel grappolo di salamino...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per il davanti proporrei un bel grappolo di salamino...


di dietro liceo davanti museo.....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

non era rimasto vuoto febbraio??
ecco, brugolina.
beccati febbraio


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non era rimasto vuoto febbraio??
> ecco, brugolina.
> beccati febbraio


e il grappolo di merlot a febbraio dove me lo metto????


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e il grappolo di merlot a febbraio dove me lo metto????


te lo devo proprio dire??


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

se non è libero settembre allora  vado di dicembre....
come copricapezzoli due linguazze delle renne


----------



## Grande82 (7 Aprile 2008)

Io vorrei gennaio!

Riassumiamo?


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

ot
ma sei tu quella della foto??? gagliarda!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ot
> ma sei tu quella della foto??? gagliarda!!!


e tu? sei quella dell'avatar??


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Allora io prendo Dicembre e faccio la Renja...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gennaio: Grande
Febbraio: boh
Marzo: Asudem
Aprile: boh
Maggio: boh
Giugno: Giusy
Luglio: boh
Agosto: boh
Settembre: Persa
Ottobre: Verena
Novembre: boh
Dicembre: Brugola


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gennaio: boh
> Febbraio: boh
> Marzo: Asudem
> Aprile: boh
> ...


dicembre è mio con la linguazza della renna sui capezzoli!!!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

Ma scusate... ma state facendo il calendario???

Ma allora casco sul fagiolo!

Ora vi conto la storia del mio avatarro...

Questa è una tavola del magico Manara; per la precisione il mese di Agosto del calendario di non mi ricordo bene che anno... poteva essere il '95... '96... più o meno... e ce l'ho incorniciata ed appesa in casa da allora... me la regalò il mio uomo dell'epoca percheè diceva che mi somigliava.
Io poi son nata il 5 agosto... eh...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma scusate... ma state facendo il calendario???
> 
> Ma allora casco sul fagiolo!
> 
> ...


spiace dirlo ma i mesi sono esauriti.
si presenti con un altro avatar nel 2009


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> spiace dirlo ma i mesi sono esauriti.
> si presenti con un altro avatar nel 2009


Non è vero, Agosto è libero.....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> dicembre è mio con la linguazza della renna sui capezzoli!!!!!!


Sparisci dicembre e mio...Giusy ha bevuto ... io sono Randolf... la Renja...


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è vero, Agosto è libero.....


ho comprato tutti i mesi!! Un anno di paradiso della brugola


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

datele novembre, povera bimba
il mese dei morti


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho comprato tutti i mesi!! Un anno di paradiso della brugola



Io esigo che tu mi lasci libero Dicembre o col cappio che ti posto regali!!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io esigo che tu mi lasci libero Dicembre o col cappio che ti posto regali!!!!


senti schifosetta.....dicembre è mio!!! E già mi hanno tirato via settembre da sotto le gambe...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> senti schifosetta.....dicembre è mio!!! E già mi hanno tirato via settembre da sotto le gambe...


Fottiti... Giusy e' una nota bevitrice... alcolizzata e impasticcata...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> senti schifosetta.....dicembre è mio!!! E già mi hanno tirato via settembre da sotto le gambe...


ma cosa vuoi???
sei arrivata per ultima in 'sto thread.
Chi tardi arriva male alloggia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




beccati novembre che puoi pure usare i grappoli di merlot


----------



## La Lupa (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non è vero, Agosto è libero.....


Ma diglielo un pò Giù... ma guardala un pò sta qui... ma guarda che non ne possiamo mica niente noi se sei fatta a chiave inglese.


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fottiti... Giusy e' una nota bevitrice... alcolizzata e impasticcata...


Come avete fatto a saperlo?
Avete letto i miei messaggi pvt?
Stronze....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Come avete fatto a saperlo?
> Avete letto i miei messaggi pvt?
> Stronze....



Che ti credi io posso... c'ho un computer che occupa tutta la stanza... posso anche leggerti nel pensiero...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che ti credi io posso... c'ho un computer che occupa tutta la stanza... posso anche leggerti nel pensiero...


Proviam!
Cosa sto pensando adesso?


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma diglielo un pò Giù... ma guardala un pò sta qui... ma guarda che non ne possiamo mica niente noi se sei fatta a chiave inglese.


guarda schifosetta che la chiave inglese tira...ahssetira.....


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Proviam!
> Cosa sto pensando adesso?



Che mi riassegnarai il mese di Dicembre o ti banno per Spam...


----------



## Old Giusy (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che mi riassegnarai il mese di Dicembre o ti banno per Spam...


Non accetto ricatti morali io.
Esigo che vi mettiate d'accordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che mi riassegnarai il mese di Dicembre o ti banno per Spam...


ma chi decide qua dentro??
cioè, chi si deve pagare?? 
la mazzetta intendo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io da maggio non mi sposto manco con la dinamite


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi decide qua dentro??
> cioè, chi si deve pagare??
> la mazzetta intendo
> 
> ...


Puoi contribuire a Tradimento volendo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Guardate che scherzo... non mai manco ammonito nessuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Brugola Dicembro lo presi io ... sparisci... su


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Brugola Dicembro lo presi io ... sparisci... su


none!!!! Dicembre è mio!! 
a te lasciamo il 6 gennaio...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non accetto ricatti morali io.
> Esigo che vi mettiate d'accordo.


Peccato... a me vengono benissimo i ricatti morali... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Senti ma tu mi usurpato Dicembre... e' un'ingiustizia...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> none!!!! Dicembre è mio!!
> a te lasciamo il 6 gennaio...


Senti l'ho detto prima io... sono dicembre e sono una Renja... prenditi febbraio ti diamo 4 corna e fai il carnevale


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti l'ho detto prima io... sono dicembre e sono una Renja... prenditi febbraio ti diamo 4 corna e fai il carnevale


tu fai la babba e lei la renna
Ci avete rotto con 'sto dicembre. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io se volete faccio il pacco regalo


----------



## brugola (7 Aprile 2008)

Miss dicembre vi saluta....ciao schifosette...a domani..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> Miss dicembre vi saluta....ciao schifosette...a domani..


anche maggio vola via


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma scusate... ma state facendo il calendario???
> 
> Ma allora casco sul fagiolo!
> 
> ...


Altro che avances in mp dopo questa rivelazione!


----------

